
Run with Postman: Test public APIs in 1-click right from the documentation page - krat0sprakhar
https://www.getpostman.com/integrations/run-button
======
ecaron
At my company, we also share a ton of our collections internally (typically
managed in git). My last meetup also covered the use of Postman, and showed
off its ability to import from Swagger & RAML - and export into most language
& cURL.

In short, I <3 Postman.

~~~
idlemind
We also manage our collections in git, but merging is horrendous. Have you
found any good workarounds for this? For example, often you don't know a
collection has changed, because Postman doesn't reload it from disk
automatically...

------
idlemind
We also <3 Postman on the Transport for London API team, and have added the
button to our documentation. For now you can grab it from our blog...
blog.tfl.gov.uk

